# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Ghost Hunting

## CloudMaker

So I went ghost hunting tonight with a group of 25 and the 2 tour guides that had all the fancy expensive equipment.............and it was really, really, creepy.

The guides first explained about all the equipment they use and then a brief history of each place we walked to.  They said they worked with some of the Reality Ghost Hunters show when they went to Locke, and how the TV shows edit stuff and film for 3 weeks but we would only spend 90 mins. so not to expect anything.  They said they got involved with ghost hunting after having experiences in Virginia City.

They gave us all the stuff you always see......things to measure temp. electronic disturbances,,,,,,,,,,,and this thing that scans like a radio.  They also had a app that ran through their phone........which was the creepiest crap of all.

It recorded things you or whatever says backward........so if you hear anything forward (or so they say) it's proof that weird is happening.

The first place we visited there was nothing that weird.  The second place we visited was a house currently occupied, but given permission to use the driveway.  All kinds of weird crap happened there. When anyone asked the voice equipment you would get answers from different genders.   The answers kept saying WE ARE THE SEVEN....everyone there was like WTF?  and then someone mentioned in the history of the house there were 7 children. At one time it said "wow sexy sandals" and then another voice said "that a boy"...........God it was so freaky. The voices that came through were completely clear and would answer direct questions in real time.
Several times we heard "LEAVE!" very clearly.

It was very freaky.  It was a old house that had a history of being haunted.

I would have never believed it, if I didn't hear myself.

Before we left the guides told thanked the sprits and told them they must stay were they are and not attach or follow us.

They do overnight tours too.  I would love to do one in Oct.  It was Very Interesting to say the least.

----------


## tinman

> So I went ghost hunting tonight with a group of 25 and the 2 tour guides that had all the fancy expensive equipment.............and it was really, really, creepy.
> 
> The guides first explained about all the equipment they use and then a brief history of each place we walked to.  They said they worked with some of the Reality Ghost Hunters show when they went to Locke, and how the TV shows edit stuff and film for 3 weeks but we would only spend 90 mins. so not to expect anything.  They said they got involved with ghost hunting after having experiences in Virginia City.
> 
> They gave us all the stuff you always see......things to measure temp. electronic disturbances,,,,,,,,,,,and this thing that scans like a radio.  They also had a app that ran through their phone........which was the creepiest crap of all.
> 
> It recorded things you or whatever says backward........so if you hear anything forward (or so they say) it's proof that weird is happening.
> 
> The first place we visited there was nothing that weird.  The second place we visited was a house currently occupied, but given permission to use the driveway.  All kinds of weird crap happened there. When anyone asked the voice equipment you would get answers from different genders.   The answers kept saying WE ARE THE SEVEN....everyone there was like WTF?  and then someone mentioned in the history of the house there were 7 children. At one time it said "wow sexy sandals" and then another voice said "that a boy"...........God it was so freaky. The voices that came through were completely clear and would answer direct questions in real time.
> ...



I always have been curious about ghosts  
How does it play with religion? Aren't you supposed to die and go to heaven? Or do you get a choice to stick around ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CloudMaker

> I always have been curious about ghosts  
> How does it play with religion? Aren't you supposed to die and go to heaven? Or do you get a choice to stick around ? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't really know. Some people say they are demons here to trick you to turn away from god and not believe in heaven... others say it is hell, "they will be able to look and see those in heaven but be unable to go there"

----------


## Cuchculan

This is something I am into big time. One thing about the TV shows we see about investigations is their methods. Some have come up with new methods to see ghosts. I would not mock this a rule only they appear like stick figures. Think that is the Ghost Adventures TV show. It just looks so silly. I do have a site on the paranormal. Deals with more than just ghosts. Will share the link. On the site they only allowed five pages. But I found a way around that. I could create as many blog posts as I wanted and link them down the sides of the five pages. So each page has a lot of links down the right hand side. The scariest thing you might find on my site is a picture of myself. 

http://mysteriousworlds.bravesites.com/

I do believe that when death occurs suddenly that a person is unaware that they have died. They simply continue on with things as normal. Might go back home. But slowly they notice something is wrong. Obviously nobody can see them or hear them. As to what keeps them here? If they see a loved one crying and in bits, they will remain behind. So I always think it is important to allow people to die. As in to say ' I accept you are dead. I may not like it. But I accept it and will always remember you '. Thus we are telling them that we are letting them cross over to the other side. This can be debated. I also think they are met by guides. But we may also have some trapped spirits. Unfinished business. Unable to accept death. 

Believing in the paranormal is a lot like believing in God. You either have belief or you don't. You are been asked to believe in something you may never get any proof of. Is all about what others might have seen and others might have said. So it is a kind of belief system as well. Priests can believe in Spirits too. Jesus was said to have risen from the grave after all. Plus the Vatican does have an exorcist team. If the Church did not believe why would they have such a team in place? Even here in Ireland a Priest will say a mass in your house if you think something is not right with the house. The Church does have its rules concerning Spirits. Fair to say they do believe in them. 

The coin is in the air with these ghost tours. It can be like a collective want to believe in something. I always start out as a Skeptic and people have to show me something to make me believe. There can be a load of set ups. They do the same guided tours a lot. Get the same results for nearly everybody. Thus giving you your monies worth. Certain other things can set various devices off. I am not knocking it all. Even a good few of the TV were proved to be faked. It happens. I would prefer a night in a house doing a full investigation. I also believe Spirits should be thanked. Small ritual before leaving. Even white sage burning and a bit of salt. Nothing wrong with been over safe. But your night sounded like fun. Glad you enjoyed it.

----------


## CloudMaker

> This is something I am into big time. One thing about the TV shows we see about investigations is their methods. Some have come up with new methods to see ghosts. I would not mock this a rule only they appear like stick figures. Think that is the Ghost Adventures TV show. It just looks so silly. I do have a site on the paranormal. Deals with more than just ghosts. Will share the link. On the site they only allowed five pages. But I found a way around that. I could create as many blog posts as I wanted and link them down the sides of the five pages. So each page has a lot of links down the right hand side. The scariest thing you might find on my site is a picture of myself. 
> 
> http://mysteriousworlds.bravesites.com/
> 
> I do believe that when death occurs suddenly that a person is unaware that they have died. They simply continue on with things as normal. Might go back home. But slowly they notice something is wrong. Obviously nobody can see them or hear them. As to what keeps them here? If they see a loved one crying and in bits, they will remain behind. So I always think it is important to allow people to die. As in to say ' I accept you are dead. I may not like it. But I accept it and will always remember you '. Thus we are telling them that we are letting them cross over to the other side. This can be debated. I also think they are met by guides. But we may also have some trapped spirits. Unfinished business. Unable to accept death. 
> 
> Believing in the paranormal is a lot like believing in God. You either have belief or you don't. You are been asked to believe in something you may never get any proof of. Is all about what others might have seen and others might have said. So it is a kind of belief system as well. Priests can believe in Spirits too. Jesus was said to have risen from the grave after all. Plus the Vatican does have an exorcist team. If the Church did not believe why would they have such a team in place? Even here in Ireland a Priest will say a mass in your house if you think something is not right with the house. The Church does have its rules concerning Spirits. Fair to say they do believe in them. 
> 
> The coin is in the air with these ghost tours. It can be like a collective want to believe in something. I always start out as a Skeptic and people have to show me something to make me believe. There can be a load of set ups. They do the same guided tours a lot. Get the same results for nearly everybody. Thus giving you your monies worth. Certain other things can set various devices off. I am not knocking it all. Even a good few of the TV were proved to be faked. It happens. I would prefer a night in a house doing a full investigation. I also believe Spirits should be thanked. Small ritual before leaving. Even white sage burning and a bit of salt. Nothing wrong with been over safe. But your night sounded like fun. Glad you enjoyed it.



Wow ur site is awesome you have things on NWO  and the moon landing 

Do you think the moon was faked? What about project blue beam?

----------


## tinman

> I don't really know. Some people say they are demons here to tricky  you to turn away from god and not believe in heaven... others say it is hell, "they will be able to look and see those in heaven but be unable to go there"



I think this could be hell . You have to experience sad to recognize happy . Maybe this is hell next stop heaven ? But what do I know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

I always wonder why they don't just send a man to the moon today to shut everybody up. Way of saying ' Look we can do it '. Until such a time I will remain doubtful. Would be easy to prove if they wanted to prove it. Back then it was a simple race against the Russians. One they wanted to win. I do think there would be interest in another moon landing. Or a moon landing. I won't use the ' another '. 

As for Project Blue Beam? Bit far fetched in my own opinion. Satin we have a job for you. Like all theories it is interesting to read about. People dying who were involved in it. Others kidnapped. The New World Order. You have it all with this one. Think I featured The Indian Lake Project on my Site. That is one interesting story. Is linked on the page about UFOs and Alien Abduction. Well worth a read if you get the chance.

----------


## CloudMaker

> I always wonder why they don't just send a man to the moon today to shut everybody up. Way of saying ' Look we can do it '. Until such a time I will remain doubtful. Would be easy to prove if they wanted to prove it. Back then it was a simple race against the Russians. One they wanted to win. I do think there would be interest in another moon landing. Or a moon landing. I won't use the ' another '. 
> 
> As for Project Blue Beam? Bit far fetched in my own opinion. Satin we have a job for you. Like all theories it is interesting to read about. People dying who were involved in it. Others kidnapped. The New World Order. You have it all with this one. Think I featured The Indian Lake Project on my Site. That is one interesting story. Is linked on the page about UFOs and Alien Abduction. Well worth a read if you get the chance.



Oh god precursor to MKULTRA that's some scary shit

----------


## Sagan

Art Bell.  :Tongue:

----------


## Sagan

> Do you think the moon was faked?




 :Crossed Arms: 

Ok  :off topic:  Carry on...

----------


## tinman

> I always wonder why they don't just send a man to the moon today to shut everybody up. Way of saying ' Look we can do it '. Until such a time I will remain doubtful. Would be easy to prove if they wanted to prove it. Back then it was a simple race against the Russians. One they wanted to win. I do think there would be interest in another moon landing. Or a moon landing. I won't use the ' another '. 
> 
> As for Project Blue Beam? Bit far fetched in my own opinion. Satin we have a job for you. Like all theories it is interesting to read about. People dying who were involved in it. Others kidnapped. The New World Order. You have it all with this one. Think I featured The Indian Lake Project on my Site. That is one interesting story. Is linked on the page about UFOs and Alien Abduction. Well worth a read if you get the chance.



I'd be all in to go to the moon . How awesome would that be . Pretty much no one could ever top you! You be like ever been to another planet ? Well I have so shut up . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sagan

Are you also doubtful the Holocaust occurred? What about WWII? Or that the earth is infarct not, flat?  :kooky: 

After all, you were not alive during these events. How do you know they infarct occurred?

----------


## CloudMaker

> Are you also doubtful the Holocaust occurred? What about WWII? Or that the earth is infarct not, flat? 
> 
> After all, you were not alive during these events. How do you know they infarct occurred?



I don't think the holocaust was faked because my father fought in WWII and liberated concentration camps. He once punched out a guy in a bar for telling him it was fake. 

I don't think the earth it flat but it may be hollow.

----------


## Cuchculan

The earth is hollow? Right. I suppose space ships really come from the middle of the earth. Not space as we thought. You always have some crazy theory to go with such claims. So come on, amuse us, why is the earth hollow?

----------


## CloudMaker

> The earth is hollow? Right. I suppose space ships really come from the middle of the earth. Not space as we thought. You always have some crazy theory to go with such claims. So come on, amuse us, why is the earth hollow?



Have u ever looked at the north/south pole on google earth......

They blur those out for a reason...... look up Admiral Byrd..... he saw the hollow Earth....

----------


## cgage99

Hopefully it wasn't demons. 7 of them

Sent from my Z917VL using Tapatalk

----------

